# Should I wait for the Dayan 4x4 or just get a Maru?



## clarubik (Sep 3, 2010)

So right now I own a Rubik's 4x4 I have looked into getting a new 4x4 before but I have never gone through with. Everyone says the Maru is good but the Dayan is supposed to be better. So my question should I wait or but a Maru?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2010)

clarubik said:


> Dayan is supposed to be better.



[sarcasm]According the vast array of people who have tried it[/sarcasm].

I would wait until the Dayan actually comes out and people try it. Then decided between maru and dayan


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 3, 2010)

I would expect them to be about the same, but the Dayan may turn out to be better.


----------



## Owen (Sep 3, 2010)

Dayan.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 3, 2010)

Dayan.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, No one really has the Dayan 4x4 yet. So no one can really tell you if its going to be better. You can always get a Maru and it you like it keep it, and if you want the Dayan buy it. And the sell your Maru!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 3, 2010)

It depends on the size of your hands. The Dayan is supposed to be giant. (The size of a QJ with tiles) The Maru is smaller than a regular untiled 4x4.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 3, 2010)

And I just got my maru a few days ago....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

Wait. Until it comes out.
I may be a fan of DaYan (big fan), but it may turn out to be horrible.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd wait illl the dayan comes out and hen decide btw does anyone know roughly how much he dayan will cost?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 4, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> I'd wait illl the dayan comes out and hen decide btw does anyone know roughly how much he dayan will cost?



18$ on witeden and 24$ on hknowstore. I don't know about other places yet though.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd wait, then watch reviews of it on youtube and compare.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

don't you trust any 4x4x4 out there except MARU


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 11, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'd wait illl the dayan comes out and hen decide btw does anyone know roughly how much he dayan will cost?
> ...



Well, I don't think they ship out yet though.

I'm stocking it later to though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> don't you trust any 4x4x4 out there except MARU



No. Just no. Elaborate.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I have heard, Dayan 4x4 has better inner layers, similar outer layers, and similar corner cutting. Also, it never comes out of alignment (my maru 4x4 has a problem with this). The only problem I hear is that the Dayan pops a lot.

Similar cost. You decide.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't really tell you, no one can, for reasons_ of course._ 
1: Only so many people have actually used/tested it. So they can't give you their opinion, they can only say what they have heard.
2: It's all about preference. Some people prefer one cube, other people favor another cube.

In my opinion, I say wait for DaYan. Why? Well, I'm sure the creators of the puzzle have seen problems within other 4x4's and try to fix them in the DaYan 4x4. I'm not sure what you think, but that's what I feel.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> From *what I have heard*, Dayan 4x4 has better inner layers, similar outer layers, and similar corner cutting. Also, it never comes out of alignment (my maru 4x4 has a problem with this). The only problem I hear is that the Dayan pops a lot.
> 
> Similar cost. You decide.



Where!


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> DeathCuberK said:
> 
> 
> > From *what I have heard*, Dayan 4x4 has better inner layers, similar outer layers, and similar corner cutting. Also, it never comes out of alignment (my maru 4x4 has a problem with this). The only problem I hear is that the Dayan pops a lot.
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=451244


----------



## anthonyc53 (Sep 12, 2010)

when does it come out?


----------



## splinteh (Sep 12, 2010)

Whenever a new cube cube comes out, all other cubes of it's type are supposed to "suck" compared to the new cube. I don't believe in this crap until I actually see some decent video reviews


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

How do the Dayan and MF8 4x4s compare to the Lanlan 4x4?


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 13, 2010)

Just get a LanLan or YJ off of Lightake. They're about 1/3 of the price and I hear they're good. I have the LanLan and it's pretty good. The stickers suck though. Not the quality but the colors. The green is darker than the black and it can be hard to tell them apart. It's killing my recognition but other than that it turns pretty good.


----------

